# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Góc thư giãn >  Hại não một chút với các câu đố vui

## mrtho88hnn

1- Có một loài “động vật hoạt động về đêm”, tên của nó có 2 chữ cái, đố bạn nó là gì?

2-Ở giữa bầu trời và trái đất là gì?

3- Loài cá nào có hai mắt gần nhau nhất?
​Không được nhìn đáp án bên dưới nhé !
Nhớ không được nhìn đấy !
Đã hứa là không nhìn đó !
Tuyệt đối đừng có nhìn !
Giời ơi vẫn nhìn à !!!
Đã bảo đừng nhìn mà !!!
Nhớ là đừng nhìn !
.
.
.
.
.
Còn nhìn nữa k đấy ?! [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

Trả lời xong hết hãy nhìn nhé !


Vẫn còn nhìn à

Thế thì

.
.
.
Hãy nhìn đi :whistling:

Đáp án:

3: loài cá nhỏ nhất
2: và 
1: ma

Chúc vui ! hehe

----------

